

If I was Reid Hoffman and owned LinkedIn... - sulemanali
http://sulemanali.tumblr.com/post/48820800/if-i-was-reid-hoffman

======
DabAsteroid
Were. If I _were_ Reid Hoffman. Hypothetical statements about the present
always require the past tense.

<http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/GRAMMAR/conditional.htm>

